# The Trouble With Thieves - sci-fi fantasy by Maurice X Alvarez & Ande Li ($2.99)



## Maurice X. Alvarez (Feb 20, 2011)

"The Trouble With Thieves" is the first sci-fi/fantasy novel by authors Maurice X. Alvarez and Ande Li. It is available on Smashwords, Amazon and AmazonUK for $0.99US. Also coming soon in paperback at Amazon.

Kormèr Lezàl is a young man living a double life on his planet Elmar. Privileged by birth, he seeks to correct the injustices of his feudal world by becoming a specialist in "wealth redistribution." One day he finds a most wondrous, miraculous device, which can open a portal to any place and any _time_ in the universe he can imagine, and far beyond. During a moment of romantic indiscretion, Kormèr is forced to flee through the device. Thus begins a journey unlike any he's had before.

Jeransy is a thorny English rose seeking escape from her dystopian, oppressive world, and when she finds her means, she intends to never go back. Anndrew is a bored teenager seeking excitement in modern-day America, which she finds in the form of an alien who promises her the trip of a lifetime.

Cecil is brilliant, driven and alone. Picked on by bullies and misunderstood by his family, he is willing to risk everything to prove himself. When fate deals him the opportunity to seize power beyond his wildest dreams, he decides that nothing will keep him from his chance at greatness. When he learns that Kormèr Lezàl is on his trail and intends to take him back to Earth... well, he's not going without a fight.

Reviews are greatly appreciated. Visit the authors' official website for free short stories and, coming soon, a peek at the next book!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Maurice, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Maurice X. Alvarez (Feb 20, 2011)

The Trouble With Thieves is now available for purchase on Barnes & Noble.

I have also been featured in an interview by fellow author David H. Burton. Come and find out a bit about me and "The Trouble With Thieves".


----------



## Maurice X. Alvarez (Feb 20, 2011)

The Trouble With Thieves is now available for purchase in paperback from Amazon!

I have also been interviewed at The Cozy Corner Reading Room.


----------



## Maurice X. Alvarez (Feb 20, 2011)

Now available at Sony's bookstore and the 



!


----------



## Maurice X. Alvarez (Feb 20, 2011)

Come and check out a fun interview with the main protagonist of The Trouble With Thieves, Kormèr Lezàl. http://syriasays.com/character-interviews.html


----------



## Maurice X. Alvarez (Feb 20, 2011)

The Trouble With Thieves was featured on Indie eBooks Come and check it out and while you're there, check out Nadine's other featured books.

And then why not stop by our website and check out our free short stories. A new short story was added on Sunday. We're also on Twitter mauricexalvarez and andeliauthor.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Maurice X. Alvarez (Feb 20, 2011)

Now listed in the Morris Authors Collection, the local authors list of the Morris County Public Library. Autographed copy to be available in the reference section in the coming week.

This book makes a great Easter/Passover gift for a friend or a loved one!


----------



## Maurice X. Alvarez (Feb 20, 2011)

Book 2, tentatively titled "Sticks and Stones", is halfway done.  Why not check out the one that starts it all!


----------



## Maurice X. Alvarez (Feb 20, 2011)

We are Indie Authors of the Day at Parlez-Moi Blog.

Come check out our advice for aspiring authors and check out the rest of the site for other great information and books!

It's been nearly 3 months now since TTWT has been for sale at the great introductory price of 99 cents. In just a few days, I'll be raising it to $2.99. Get it now while it's still less than a dollar!


----------



## Maurice X. Alvarez (Feb 20, 2011)

We've been interviewed at David A. Cleinman's blog. Take a peek at what we have to say, then stick around and check out the rest of David's site for other interviews, reviews and David's own books!


----------



## Maurice X. Alvarez (Feb 20, 2011)

The introductory price of 99 cents is over.  The Trouble With Thieves is now retailing for 2.99.  But through Amazon, you can still get it for 99 cents!

Also a new review on Amazon.  We want to hear your opinion, too!


----------



## Maurice X. Alvarez (Feb 20, 2011)

Do you like sci-fi/fantasy adventures?  Looking for a fun read while on vacation this summer, why not pick up a copy of The Trouble With Thieves?

4 stars here in the US so far and 5 stars in the UK.  It's available at AmazonUS/UK, B&N, Apple iStore, Sony and Smashwords for all ereader formats.


----------



## Maurice X. Alvarez (Feb 20, 2011)

It's been a while, but I've been busy putting the final touches on a YA dark fantasy short that I'll be releasing soon.

The Trouble With Thieves is now discounted on Smashwords for their Summer/Winter Sale! Read the lengthy sample and give it a "Like" if you like what you read. We're always looking for fresh reviews, so please contact me if you'd like to review it and I'll provide a copy.


----------



## Maurice X. Alvarez (Feb 20, 2011)

"The Trouble With Thieves" has received a glowing review from fellow author, Dan Moore on his blog: http://www.meridiansshadow.com/2011/07/review-the-trouble-with-thieves/

While you're there, check out his website and his books. I am 2/3 of the way through Meridian's Shadow and loving it.
www.meridiansshadow.com
www.danmoore.com


----------



## Maurice X. Alvarez (Feb 20, 2011)

Come and read my author interview by the talented Mel Comley (author of Impeding Justice and Final Justice) at her blog: http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html


----------



## Maurice X. Alvarez (Feb 20, 2011)

New 4-star review of The Trouble With Theives by Tiffany of Tiffany's Bookshelf!

http://tiffanysbookshelf.blogspot.com/2011/12/trouble-with-thieves-by-maurice-x.html

Last minute shopping for the right gift for a sci-fi/fantasy fan? Why not check out "The Trouble With Thieves"?


----------



## Maurice X. Alvarez (Feb 20, 2011)

Whoa! At long last, our book is finally listed on Kobo. It's only taken nearly a year! 

In the meantime, book 2 (tentatively titled _Sticks and Stones_) is progressing. Slowly, but it's progressing.

http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Trouble-With-Thieves/book-DQwrIuw3hkOuRDvFvqdeiw/page1.html{/url]


----------



## Maurice X. Alvarez (Feb 20, 2011)

The Trouble With Thieves is now 50% off for a limited time at Smashwords.com

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/42564

Use coupon code REW50


----------

